# Neeed for speed the run läuft nicht flüssig! Was soll ich machen!!!!  Grafik: GeForce GT 430



## Need for speed (25. Dezember 2011)

*Neeed for speed the run läuft nicht flüssig! Was soll ich machen!!!!  Grafik: GeForce GT 430*

Danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## ReaCT (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neeed for speed the run läuft nicht flüssig! Was soll ich machen!!!!  Grafik: GeForce GT 430*

Details runter stellen oder nen neuen PC kaufen


----------



## rabe08 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neeed for speed the run läuft nicht flüssig! Was soll ich machen!!!!  Grafik: GeForce GT 430*

Einer muß es Dir sagen:

Deine Graka ist leider sehr, sehr schwach. Der Rest Deines Systems wäre für eine Gesamteinschätzung auch nicht schlecht zu wissen, auch die Auflösung, in der Du spielst. Die Systemanforderungen nvidia liegen zwischen Minimal 9800GT und optimal GTX560. Deine Graka bringt so ungefähr die Hälfte der Leistung der 9800GT (3D Mark entry). Sieht nicht so gut aus. Die 430er ist nicht die optimale Gamingcard...


----------



## Need for speed (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neeed for speed the run läuft nicht flüssig! Was soll ich machen!!!!  Grafik: GeForce GT 430*

Re System: 8GB Arbeitsspeicher DDr3, 4x 3,2 GHz, AMD Phenom *II , 1000 GB Sata 3, ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3*


----------



## sven1313 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neeed for speed the run läuft nicht flüssig! Was soll ich machen!!!!  Grafik: GeForce GT 430*

Da musst du dir eine bessere grafikkarte kaufen


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neeed for speed the run läuft nicht flüssig! Was soll ich machen!!!!  Grafik: GeForce GT 430*

welcher phenom2 genau?
die Gt 430 ist ja nicht gerade der hit.

eine GTx 460 oder eine AMD HD 6850 währen eine gute lösung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neeed for speed the run läuft nicht flüssig! Was soll ich machen!!!!  Grafik: GeForce GT 430*

Ganz klar, Du brauchst eine schnellere Grafikkarte. Die demnächst auslaufenden AMD 6950'er bieten ordentliche Rechenleistung zu bald sehr günstigen Preisen.


----------



## dj*viper (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neeed for speed the run läuft nicht flüssig! Was soll ich machen!!!!  Grafik: GeForce GT 430*

erstmal sollte er sein budget nennen, wenn er überhaupt ne neue karte kaufen will.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neeed for speed the run läuft nicht flüssig! Was soll ich machen!!!!  Grafik: GeForce GT 430*

Ohne den Kauf einer schnelleren GraKa gleicht die Problemlösung hier der Quadratur eines Kreises.


----------

